# Awesome GTI Summer Bash, 21st July



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm happy to let you know that once again Awesome GTI are holding their by now famous summer bash and have invited the club 

*This year we have a stand for 15 cars at the usual strip along the road opposite Awesome.*

The address is:

Awesome GTI Store UK,
Unit 1 Siemens Road,
Northbank Industrial Park,
Irlam,
Manchester,
M44 5AH, UK

*Anyone wanting to be on the stand, please will you PM me your name and car registration*.

However, I won't be able to reply to your PMs at the moment though as I'll be out of the country until the 21st June.

I'll start the ball rolling. On the stand will be:

Dani - A3DFU
Brad - TondyTT
Andrea - ImolaTT
Steve - V6RUL
Callum - CallumTT
Harrison - TootRS
Shane - shane100
Mat - G60MAT
David - tonksy26
John - John-H
Henry - Gapsonuk
Scott

Paul - Redscouse [not on the stand]


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Put me down please


----------



## Gapsonuk (May 6, 2013)

Put me down as well please Dani :mrgreen:


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Yes please, PM sent [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

For the complete meetup-noob .. What does being on the stand involve exactly?


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I should be working, but that date has been earmarked for a day off in lieu if I'm needed in court on Thursday for a case running this week. Chances are I'll have given my evidence before that, but you never know. I shall keep you updated.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

beepcake said:


> For the complete meetup-noob .. What does being on the stand involve exactly?


Simply your car is in a displayed along with all the rest of the those TTs who are going. The club/forum will be given a pitch for their cars to be displayed so they are all together. Most people will wash and polish the car to its best condition although this is not strictly necessary. You will be with the rest of the gang instead of strung around the car park.


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

les said:


> Simply your car is in a displayed along with all the rest of the those TTs who are going. The club/forum will be given a pitch for their cars to be displayed so they are all together. Most people will wash and polish the car to its best condition although this is not strictly necessary. You will be with the rest of the gang instead of strung around the car park.


Thanks - is there a requirement to stay all day? I'm going to go, but not 100% sure if I'll have clearance from the committee to spend the whole day there :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

beepcake said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Simply your car is in a displayed along with all the rest of the those TTs who are going. The club/forum will be given a pitch for their cars to be displayed so they are all together. Most people will wash and polish the car to its best condition although this is not strictly necessary. You will be with the rest of the gang instead of strung around the car park.
> ...


Normally your not allowed to leave unless an emergency till around 4pm due to H&S reasons but Dani will be able to fill you in with all the details on her return form her hols.


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Fair enough, I'll pass then - my car is bog standard anyway so not much to look at on a stand


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

beepcake said:


> Fair enough, I'll pass then - my car is bog standard anyway so not much to look at on a stand


Nowt wrong with standard and yours wouldn't be the only standard car on there.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

beepcake said:


> Fair enough, I'll pass then - my car is bog standard anyway so not much to look at on a stand


Its not about that, its about getting together, having fun, catch ups, with the same interest and showing of your pride and joy, standard or modified, their all our pride and joys 

I bet you have enjoyment in cleaning your car and standing back and admiring it, that's what its about nothing to do with mods or how much money has been spent on it


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Sure, meeting fellow TT-geeks would be good, but I doubt I'll be allowed to play out for the whole day - although I've no idea what goes on at these events so maybe it is a full day out


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Beepcape,

Your red convertible will look good on the stand, especially if the suns out


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Audiphil said:


> Beepcape,
> 
> Your red convertible will look good on the stand, especially if the suns out


Sun? Summer was last week Phil :lol:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

No, not going to make this. I'll be at work, again.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Your role certainly keeps you busy Mark


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

My life is not my own!


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

I've just seen the Awesome advert for this and now I'm confused because it says it's a Detailing UK event - I thought it was more tuning/parts/etc focussed? I was only going with the hope of getting a discount on a remap


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Put me down again this year  was a great spot to be in last year


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Morning Steve, it is a parts and tuning centre, Dani has there been any indication of a discount on the APR remaps?

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I am sure Dani will be able to give out all the necessary info when available. If you need a response sooner then why not contact Awesome direct as any discounts etc will apply to all attending the show not just TT owners.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Morning Les hope you are well, I too am sure Dani will post more info as it becomes available.

Phil


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Morning Phil yes fine thanks and you?
I think Dani is still on her holidays Quote " I'll be out of the country until the 21st June."
If people need to find out what will be available from Awesome in the way of special offers then why not contact them direct as I am sure Al, John and the guys will be more than happy to answer any questions in the meantime.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Awesome won't reveal what discounts they will be doing BUT after lots of talks to John last year I can assure you that there is a HIGH possisbility there were will be a remap sale for that day. :wink:

As for them saying about detailing. All it is is they do awards for detailing so if your going just to show your car or get in on the discounts you won't be disappointed. You also don't need to be a professional detailer to feel part of there show.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I will be up for the show but will have to keep an eye out for offshore trips as I've been pencilled in, but nothing is a guarantee.
Steve


----------



## shane100 (Apr 18, 2013)

Sounds great can you put me down for the stand please. Be great to meet some northwest members and admire the TT's 8) 
Cheers keep me posted


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I will be coming along for the day, to catch up with some old friends and look at the motors on show  

Paul / Redscouse


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

What time do you need to be there for to go on the stand?


----------



## G60MAT (Mar 19, 2013)

Will be there!


----------



## carpet3 (Apr 11, 2013)

Do you have to be on the stand to get the discounts? And do you have to have the work done on the same day?

I'd love a new dual exit exhaust but I suspect that would be too much work?


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

From previous years..............

normally have to be on stand before 9am

Discounts are offered on the day but no work is carried out, you don't have to be on the stand as its offered to all who attend the bash

in regards to Detailed UK, there a group/forum who help with the day.

There's normally a few trophies to be won for cars, best air cooled, stuff like that etc...............


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks folks (Les, Shell et al) for standing in for me answering questions while I had fled the UK for some mega sunshine :lol: :roll:

We need to be on the club stand before 9am and stay until 4pm because of logistics (road safety etc). No problem though if you arrive (a little) late or have to get away (urgently) before 4pm. Someone else will simply fill your space.
What we want to avoid though is "holes" in the pretty line-up of 15 TTs so it would be good if you could be there for the whole time.

As always, Awesome's Summer Bash is well prescribed to and we need to operate on a "_first come first serve_" basis, so the sooner you'll let me have your car registration the sooner you'll know that you'll be on the club stand 

As for discounts available on the day, I'll speak with Awesome beginning of next week and will post here.

Thanks,

Dani


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Mark Davies said:


> My life is not my own!


That's the opposite to what what Patrick McGoohan said Mark. :wink: Sorry you can't make it.












Redscouse said:


> I will be coming along for the day, to catch up with some old friends and look at the motors on show
> 
> Paul / Redscouse


It will be good to see you Paul 

... and wveryone else too. Thanks for organising Dani


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

I too am a little confused on how this works. I was planning on Getting an APR ReMap, do I have to be on the stand to get the discount? Would it be done on the day?
I am sailing back to Dublin from Holyhead that evening and will be coming from a reunion the day before!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

illingworth22 said:


> I too am a little confused on how this works. I was planning on Getting an APR ReMap, do I have to be on the stand to get the discount? Would it be done on the day?


If a discount is offered on a APR remap on the day then no you don't have to be on the stand you will just need your car with you and yes same day service. 



illingworth22 said:


> I am sailing back to Dublin from Holyhead that evening and will be coming from a reunion the day before!


Happy sailing and get in quick should the remap be on offer as there could be plenty taking them up on it.


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

les said:


> illingworth22 said:
> 
> 
> > I too am a little confused on how this works. I was planning on Getting an APR ReMap, do I have to be on the stand to get the discount? Would it be done on the day?
> ...


How do I get in quick? I hope the offer is on!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

illingworth22 said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > illingworth22 said:
> ...


Simply get there early and tell the guys manning the counter inside you want a remap. They will sort you out and tell you where to put your car. They will then be able to get you in the garage area for the mapping to take place without having to be guided through all the cars on stands etc outside as it gets very hectic out there. Good luck I hope they put a specail on for remaps for you on the day.


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Simply get there early and tell the guys manning the counter inside you want a remap. They will sort you out and tell you where to put your car. They will then be able to get you in the garage area for the mapping to take place without having to be guided through all the cars on stands etc outside as it gets very hectic out there. Good luck I hope they put a specail on for remaps for you on the day. 

Thanks for your reply! I got the OK from The Power That is and I will be there


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Why don't you call them now, ask awesome the question yourself...

Get it mapped before then when they're not as busy then turn up and enjoy the day of the bash.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

TondyTT said:


> Why don't you call them now, ask awesome the question yourself...
> 
> Get it mapped before then when they're not as busy then turn up and enjoy the day of the bash.


Thinking about it I doubt they will announce if there will be a special on remaps until close to the day. You have to remember they are doing remaps all the time and would hardly want to stop/reduce them and have more turn up on the day than they can expect to carry out. :wink:


----------



## illingworth22 (Sep 6, 2011)

les said:


> TondyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you call them now, ask awesome the question yourself...
> ...


I may call closer to the date. I am in the UK on Holiday and will be in Yorkshire the week before hand. Fingers crossed!
It will be an expensive week I have a reunion in Brum which is essentially a 3 day piss up and then a Stereo job need to be done.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AfterHouR said:


> What time do you need to be there for to go on the stand?


You will need to be there by 9am.

I just send the list of cars/regs to Awesome. Anyone else wanting to join us on the day, please let me know now

Thanks,

Dani


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Are you sure only 15 cars will be allowed on the stand Dani as when I organised the TTOC I was told by a member I was talking out of my a*** and didn't know what I was talking about and that you could have as many cars as we wanted? Not only did I not know what I was talking about but even Awesome couldn't have known what they were talking about as I simply posted the numbers I was told was a definite maximum number of cars. I think you should check and double check Awesome have got it right as I wouldn't like you to suffer the abuse that came my way for getting it wrong or is that right :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I had two conflicting informations Les. One was for 15 cars - the other one for 10 cars. Lets see what John @ Awesome gets back to me with. 

It has always been on a first-come-first-serve basis and so it will be this year as well


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I spoke to Will initially who said 15 but when I later spoke to John who was picking it up from Will, John thought the standard was meant to be 10 but was going to talk to Will and in any case agreed to honour what had been said by Will, so shouldn't be a problem.

I'm sure a comedy horse will come galloping along in a minute to come up with some other number hey Les? :lol:


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi Dani,

Thanks for sending me the list through,

Unfortunately we can not offer 15 spaces for the stand although i do believe initally someone here @ Awesome did say that they didn't think it would be an issue for you to have 15.

It really needed to be 10, however since you have sent me through a list for 12 we will accomodate the extra 2 cars so we don't have to let anyone down who has already put themselves forward, i hope this is ok for you and i am sorry if this means a few have to miss out,

Cheers John (the comedy horse)


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Na you don't know what you are talking about John they can have as many as they like. :lol:

Les (the rear end of the pantomime horse)



AwesomeJohn said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> Thanks for sending me the list through,
> 
> ...


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

A friend of mine and a customer of Awesome's Scott Seckham with Black RS is interested in the stand... Any chance of getting him on?

I can send on his registration if needed.

Cheers guys.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Comedy horse under arrest on way to Awesome argument.

A police spokeman said, "We had a tip off about trouble and have made a timely arrest". John from Awesome said, "Phew thank goodness that was nipped in the bud in time."


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AwesomeJohn said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> since you have sent me through a list for 12 we will accomodate the extra 2 cars so we don't have to let anyone down who has already put themselves forward
> Cheers John (the comedy horse)


Thank you very much John. That's greatly appreciated. Thanks again 

So folks, the list for the TTOC stand is now closed which doesn't mean to say that you can't come on the day. It only means that you will have to park your pride and joy in the hugh car park opposite Awesome.

See you on the day


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TondyTT said:


> A friend of mine and a customer of Awesome's Scott Seckham with Black RS is interested in the stand... Any chance of getting him on?
> 
> I can send on his registration if needed.
> 
> Cheers guys.


I'm sorry Brad, the stand is now full. But of course your friend can always park his car at the large car park opposite Awesome and walk over to join us


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Oi! I ticked the box for no publicity thats an infringement of my human rights even if it is a horse. :x



John-H said:


> Comedy horse under arrest on way to Awesome argument.
> 
> A police spokeman said, "We had a tip off about trouble and have made a timely arrest". John from Awesome said, "Phew thank goodness that was nipped in the bud in time."


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

John-H said:


> Comedy horse under arrest on way to Awesome argument.
> 
> A police spokeman said, "We had a tip off about a troubled pair of guys and have made a timely arrest". John from Awesome (front end of horse) said, "Phew thank goodness that was over quickly as i think Les the rear end has dropped one and i was firking gagging up here."





les said:


> Oi! I didn't drop one it was all of the BS from the recent committee voting you can smell.


sorry couldn't resist lol


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

feck ! Ive only just noticed its the gf's birthday that weekend and im taking her away so im away so my space is up for grabs.

Not been able to make 1 single show this year !!! :?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Comedy horse under arrest on way to Awesome argument.
> ...


  :roll: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

My bad Les :roll:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> My bad Les :roll:


Your bad mind Gaz, you naught boy :lol:


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

I'm Steven by the way .. easier to say than "dot dot dot dot dot dot dot"


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

beepcake said:


> I'm Steven by the way .. easier to say than "dot dot dot dot dot dot dot"


OK. Sorry Steven. Will correct now


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Not long now guys. Start polishing your pride and joy


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing some familiar faces today, haven't been to an event for 18 months  

See you there

Paul


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's tomorrow Sunday Paul


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Redscouse said:


> Looking forward to seeing some familiar faces today, haven't been to an event for 18 months
> 
> See you there
> 
> Paul


   

Hope you didn't go today, Paul?

A3DFU is as clean as she will ever be [when I'm cleaning her]; even leather has been deep treated but I found rust at the rhs front wheel arch 

Anyway, see you all tomorrow


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I hate rust :evil: Don't worry though, it won't be anything serious.

Might as well make a day of it. I'll bring some tools and sort your oil filler and anything else that can be done on the day


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm unable to make this one in the car now due to an issue with brakes, I have sent Dani a PM, but had no reply as yet. Will still hopefully be coming in another car, but if anyone is able to take my place on the stand then it's now available. Not sure of what exactly you'd need to do, but only fair that it's offered to anyone else who can make it.

Cheers
Harrison


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Oops, just seen this.
I'm currently offshore till Thursday.
Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks like Awesome John's 10 cars on the stand it will be then :roll:


----------



## Ann* (Jul 15, 2013)

What time is this strarting?

Is there room for another on the stand?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ann* said:


> What time is this strarting?
> 
> Is there room for another on the stand?


 Hi Ann,

yes, there is now 

We meet from 9am onwards and can keep a place for you. Hope to see you tomorrow.

Dani


----------



## Ann* (Jul 15, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> Ann* said:
> 
> 
> > What time is this strarting?
> ...


Ok will see what I can do. 

I guess just drive to awesome, and find all the TT's lol


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ann* said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Ann* said:
> ...


Yup. That's pretty much it Ann [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

You can't really miss us as we're parked on the road right opposite Awesome. See you tomorrow 8)


----------



## Ann* (Jul 15, 2013)

Ok thanks, I will be coming from Derby, so a good hour drive, so will leave around 8-9ish should get there for just after 10, hopefully no one would have left by then lol


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

We shall still be there waiting for you, Ann. Looking forward to meeting another girl


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Still some spaces spare...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A few more turned up now


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hope you all have a great day I will be thinking of you while I am working.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sort you can't make it Less - here are a couple of pictures for you - I might add a few later...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Congratulations to Andrea for detailing  (with thanks to her cleaner Derek :wink: )

















Congratulations also to Andy Yellow and Shell for coupe and roaster concourse 



















Even found a picture of you Andy


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

It looks like a great day - Sorry I couldn't be there.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ann* (Jul 15, 2013)

Hello, we are home safe and sound.

what a brilliant day, we both enjoyed it.

Also, what a friendly bunch of people, I really felt welcomed, so thank you for that and nice meeting everyone.

There are tons of photos, So I will make a new thread with them all on, starting with the TTforum ones first


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm looking forward to seeing them. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## stuartmcfc68 (Nov 20, 2011)

GREATday some cracking cars there yellow tt (imola tt i think ) lovely car , polished and well tidy.
(proper O.C.D owner ) :lol: :lol: 
best bit of the day, young lad reving the feck out of a 520bhp golf r32 unbelievable noise , turned round to see about 6 tt owners shaking there heads in utter disgust . priceless


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

It was a good day sorry I had to leave with out saying bye


----------



## Ann* (Jul 15, 2013)

I have done ALL TT photos, will upload them first for you guys, The rest I will edit later, there uploading now, hope you like


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

John-H said:


> Congratulations also to Andy Yellow and Shell for coupe and roaster concourse


Cheers John


----------



## Ann* (Jul 15, 2013)

Heres the photos guys

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=346233


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Firstly, thanks must go to all the guys at Awesome for putting on yet another excellent day with loads of great offers to be had!

And it certainly was an excellent day, meeting old faces and getting to know new ones too 

Congratulations to Andrea, Andy and Shell - in alphabetical order - for your well deserved prizes [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Oh, and I like your colour coding Mat; grey and orange work so well together!!

Shame you couldn't make it Les and Peter; it really was a super day. Roll on next year


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations also to Andy Yellow and Shell for coupe and roaster concourse
> ...


You left quick Andy - I didn't get your photo. I only just managed to get Shell and will upload her's in a minute.

Good to see everyone Thanks to Dani for organising our line up and to Awesome for hosting the event 

P.S. I was very tempted to hire a pantomime horse costume but it would have been too hot and Les wasn't there for the rear end :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

John-H said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


I did mate i had been up since 4am and had only had about 4/5 hours sleep so made a sharp exit sorry I didn't get to say bye to everyone


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Another good day again as usual, nice to chat to old and new faces 
pleased to have won something, finally the ocd paid off :lol:


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

Ace to be there today and see all the usual friendly faces - and WELL DONE on your long-overdue prize ANDREA!! 8)

Cheers, Mark


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks Mark and good to see you


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

stuartmcfc68 said:


> best bit of the day, young lad reving the feck out of a 520bhp golf r32 unbelievable noise , turned round to see about 6 tt owners shaking there heads in utter disgust . priceless


Ok, now I realise how old I am getting - it was hilarious when you pointed our expressions out to us!!! :lol:

Had a fantastic day and the added unexpected bonus of being on the stand! 8)

PS. Well done Andrea - I bet Derek is already polishing your trophy! :lol:


----------



## garyv6 (Jul 24, 2010)

Well done Derek eerrr I mean Andrea :lol:

Some long over due recognition there as I have always said, hopefully it will make it all the sweeter now you have your well desereved award


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks Karen just another job for him to do :lol:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Excellent day had and wohoooooooooooooo, a massive Well Done to Andrea and Derek too  truly deserved and about time too hehe!!!


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

It really was a great day, nice to see some new faces and the old ones too! Thank to everyone who attended 

Nice to see you coming away with a few trophy's too, well done!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've turned Shell up the right way now (did the blood go to your head?) and been given a picture of Andy from Dani too. All is complete:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=333444&p=2661617


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

I was feeling a little light headed haha!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> I've turned Shell up the right way now (did the blood go to your head?) and been given a picture of Andy from Dani too. All is complete:
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=333444&p=2661617


Actually, the picture of Andy is on the Awesome facebook site


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > I've turned Shell up the right way now (did the blood go to your head?) and been given a picture of Andy from Dani too. All is complete:
> ...


I only noticed that after posting it - I thought it was one of yours :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


I'm sure John doesn't mind as we now gave credit to Awesome


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

I don;t mind at all, the more people who get to see it the better


----------



## G60MAT (Mar 19, 2013)

A3DFU said:


> Firstly, thanks must go to all the guys at Awesome for putting on yet another excellent day with loads of great offers to be had!
> 
> And it certainly was an excellent day, meeting old faces and getting to know new ones too
> 
> ...


Good to meet finally, see you at the next gathering when i'm free! 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

G60MAT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Firstly, thanks must go to all the guys at Awesome for putting on yet another excellent day with loads of great offers to be had!
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

